# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  S+, non-contact sleep system, ResMed, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ResMed

Home page - resmed.com/us/en/consumer/s-plus.html

Website - sleep.mysplus.com

youtube.com/@sbyresmed2665

facebook.com/SPlusbyResMed

twitter.com/mysplus

----------


## Airicist

S+ by ResMed 

Published on Oct 23, 2014




> S+ by ResMed, the world’s first non-contact sleep system that helps you analyze and improve your sleep.
> 
> The S+ monitors your breathing and body movements to provide accurate sleep analysis and expert personalized feedback and suggestions to help you sleep better. The sleek non-contact design is the perfect accessory to any nightstand. This also means no wristbands, mattress strips or electrodes to distract you from sleeping peacefully.
> 
> The free S+ by ResMed app offers bright easy-to-read results and helpful interactive tools that provide a range of options for your path to better sleep.
> 
> Developed by ResMed, a leading innovator with over 25 years of experience for better sleep, the S+ is a sophisticated consumer sleep system, designed using over 2 million nights of data about how people sleep and how they can sleep better.

----------


## Airicist

ResMed S+ Getting To Sleep 

Published on Oct 28, 2014




> S+ by ResMed, the world’s first non-contact sleep system that helps you analyze and improve your sleep.
> 
> The S+ monitors your breathing and body movements to provide accurate sleep analysis and expert personalized feedback and suggestions to help you sleep better. The sleek non-contact design is the perfect accessory to any nightstand. This also means no wristbands, mattress strips or electrodes to distract you from sleeping peacefully.
> 
> The free S+ by ResMed app offers bright easy-to-read results and helpful interactive tools that provide a range of options for your path to better sleep.
> 
> Developed by ResMed, a leading innovator with over 25 years of experience for better sleep, the S+ is a sophisticated consumer sleep system, designed using over 2 million nights of data about how people sleep and how they can sleep better.

----------


## Airicist

ResMed S+ Monitor and Rise 

Published on Oct 28, 2014




> S+ by ResMed, the world’s first non-contact sleep system that helps you analyze and improve your sleep.
> 
> The S+ monitors your breathing and body movements to provide accurate sleep analysis and expert personalized feedback and suggestions to help you sleep better. The sleek non-contact design is the perfect accessory to any nightstand. This also means no wristbands, mattress strips or electrodes to distract you from sleeping peacefully.
> 
> The free S+ by ResMed app offers bright easy-to-read results and helpful interactive tools that provide a range of options for your path to better sleep.
> 
> Developed by ResMed, a leading innovator with over 25 years of experience for better sleep, the S+ is a sophisticated consumer sleep system, designed using over 2 million nights of data about how people sleep and how they can sleep better.

----------


## Airicist

S+ by ResMed: A wireless tracker that looks to improve your sleep 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> There are no straps or pad with this tracker. CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a look at ResMed's new non-contact sleep tracker.

----------

